# Piratpartiet i IDG

## Anior

http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.76519

En vecka kvar, det bÃ¶rjar bli spÃ¤nnande.

----------

## mrcs

IDG.se verkar död just, står det nåt omvälvande om PP?

----------

